
Facebook’s new ‘SapFix’ AI automatically debugs your code - tango24
https://techcrunch.com/2018/09/13/facebook-sapfix-debugger/
======
kristianp
Blog post by devs with readable diagram:

[https://code.fb.com/developer-tools/finding-and-fixing-
softw...](https://code.fb.com/developer-tools/finding-and-fixing-software-
bugs-automatically-with-sapfix-and-sapienz/)

